# Check Engine Light On!!!



## ilovemyy2kz28 (Feb 22, 2006)

I need some help here. I got a 1994 Sentra (1.6 Liter) that has the check engine light on. Is there any way I can either buy a code scanner or jump some wires to get the codes or do I have to go to the dealer? 

Thanks for the Help!

John


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

ilovemyy2kz28 said:


> I need some help here. I got a 1994 Sentra (1.6 Liter) that has the check engine light on. Is there any way I can either buy a code scanner or jump some wires to get the codes or do I have to go to the dealer?
> 
> Thanks for the Help!
> 
> John


Read this! You're Welcome.


----------



## whatS3R (Jul 28, 2005)

a piece of electrical tape works just as well


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

http://www.allnissans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

whatS3R said:


> a piece of electrical tape works just as well


X2 LOL theres so many times that I was just sick of seeing it, so I cut a nice piece of tape.


----------



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey all,

Well I started my '94 Sentra LE this am and about 300 yards into my trip the CEL started to flash regularly. However, it would stop flashing whenever I took my foot off the gas. It seems to only flash under load. Continued driving to 7-11 (total trip about 1.5 miles), turned it off for 5 mins. to get coffee etc., restarted and drove about 1 mile back to the train station and the light never came on.

Any ideas?

One thing I can think of it that I had the ECU "out" of the car last week to check for codes. I know you need to turn the little screw various ways to get the codes to flash, but do you NEED to leave the screw in a certain place when you're done? I left it where it was b4 I'd touched it though...which IIRC was fully clockwise.

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!


----------

